# Union Pacific Steam?



## HO-Railways (Aug 20, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has done a Union Pacific steam layout? I've seen other railroads but I have yet to see a UP one.

I ask because after today seeing UP 844 in person I think it would be fun. Here is a teaser from today:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No operating layout right now but I do have some UP steam.
I have a 844, 3985, hoping to get 4014 for Christmas. I have
2 aux. yellow tenders you see behind these, and 8 yellow UP
passenger cars. And a few other UP steam. Any steam running
on new layout will be excursion trains.


----------



## HO-Railways (Aug 20, 2015)

Is your 844 the Bachmann one? It is the only one I have ever found, and 844 is my favorite (due to being the only one never retired).


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My 844 is a rivarossi. Beautiful engine. It was actually numbered 8444. Somehow a
UP diesel got numbered 844 and the steam 844 got renumbered to 8444. I don't
remember what years it was 8444. Any who, when 844 diesel was retired, 8444 was
changed back to 844. True story. My 3985 challenger is rivarossi also. These are both
DC engines and need to be converted to DCC. Plans are to get a rivarossi 4014 DCC
with lok sound decoder. Great sound. I have greeted 844 and 3985 in st louis a few
times each. Wouldn't miss them. I have seen the E8s here also. You might say I am
a big fan of the UP heritage fleet. I have been in the cab of 844 and 3985 while they
were stopped. I have not ridden behind them. Maybe some day.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here are my 2 aux. water tenders the UP steam fleet use.
They are numbered as the real ones are. I noticed in your
video that only 1 of the yellow tenders were being used.
Sometimes they use 1 and sometimes 2. Your train was on
the short side and maybe that makes the difference.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> My 844 is a rivarossi. Beautiful engine. It was actually numbered 8444. Somehow a
> UP diesel got numbered 844 and the steam 844 got renumbered to 8444. I don't
> remember what years it was 8444. Any who, when 844 diesel was retired, 8444 was
> changed back to 844. True story. My 3985 challenger is rivarossi also. These are both
> ...



That is a great bit of history on 844 mate! I was wondering, as I was admiring all the videos uploaded on Facebook of 844 running what ever happened to 8444. I remember seeing "8444 Rides Again" or something similar on VHS when I was younger and watching train videos with my dad. I thought it was a very similar loco from memory but know I know.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

8444 and 844 are the same loco, they had to renumber 844 because of a numbering conflict with a new diesel unit. 
When the diesel was retired 8444 was renumbered to 844 again as stated by mopac.

Magic


----------

